# Worsening GERD symptoms



## rachel007

I have become severely depressed due to my stomach problems, mostly my GERD. It literally feels like anything I eat upsets my stomach. I have been up for hours just because i ate two pieces of toast. I feel so nauseous and sick nearly 24/7. I am on a very restricted diet and I actually feel worse. I'm losing weight due to the fact that I just don't want to eat at all. I also feel sick because I can't eat the food I need to fuel my body, so I am becoming increasing hopeless and depressed. I just don't know what to do any more. Does anyone have any advice or words of comfort, because right now I am desperate and feel like I'm going crazy. No one understands what I'm going through, and everyone tells me it's due to anxiety and that it will go away. After four years of suffering with no end in sight, I am very pessimistic. I have had several tests done and been on soo many medications I can't even count. I don't even want to go to the doctor because they can't help me. I don't have the money to get a colonoscopy or endoscopy, and really don't want to undergo such invasive testing. Thank you for any input.


----------



## rhonalomey

Gerd doesnt always mean a restricted diet, just avoid spicy foods. Maybe an anti nausea medication before eating. I have got gastritis which is similar and that helped me to eat, small meals often lots of water.Sleep propped up not lying flat.Its oly my opinion but I dont think Gerd is caused by anxiety alone.Try very cold or very warm food and see if either is better, Maybe over the counter liquid medication that settles the stomach.


----------



## refuse to live this way

Rachel, do they have you on any kind of nausea medicine? I have a big problem with nausea and there is nothing worse in my book then having that feeling. You don't want to eat, nothing sounds good anyway and everything you do eat only makes the nausea worse. I take generic Reglan and it does help some. If you are not taking anything for the nausea, please have your doctor prescribe you something. If you are already taking something and it's not doing the trick, have them change it to something different. Once the nausea subsides, even if just for a little while, you will feel much better and may even feel like eating something. I try to stick to rice cereal and bananas when I'm feeling really bad and I do okay with that. Please don't give up. Keep trying until you find something that helps. Know that you are not alone and I wish you all the best. Take care.


----------



## knothappy

i could have written this post .. i feel exactly like you do..i also have tried it all and am sick all the time...i donot eat a lot either and am losing weight..people think i have cancer and tell me so...i get more scared more nausea and really cannot eat!! go to the dr that is all i hear hello i cannot afford the tests and that is all they want to do..darn just give me some nausea meds...my anxiety is through the roof i give up!!!


----------



## flyfree

I do feel your pain as I am currently having an episode.

I was diagnosed with Gerd 3 yrs ago and was taking Tecta and now Nexium which doesn't seem to be working any more.

I am experiencing nausea and that god forsaken awful pressure in the chest between the breasts.

Today I tried Ginger Tea 100% ginger root and it did take away the nausea.

I just took 1/2 tsp. of Baking soda in an 8 oz. glass of warm water and hopfully the alkilinity in the BS will neutralize the acid.

Going forward I will have to make some serious adjustments to my diet which I know will help once I get over this episode. Coffee, chocolate and spicy foods are our enemy for sure.

I will go back on my Digestive Enzymes, because I have trouble breaking down my food in my stomach and wonder if this is a contributor mmm....

Do not despair, there are solutions if you are willing to find what works for you - it may be a long process but it is worth it!

Good Luck and keep smiling....stress is not our friend!!


----------



## maverick3934

You need to see a doctor - you can get serious damage to yourself if its left untreated


----------



## smilethroughit

Hi there. I suffer very badly with nausea from ibs too. I'm not yet sure whether my nausea is from indigestion/reflux or just simply a side effect of ibs. Anyway, have you tried motilium for the nausea? They're quite expensive but you can buy them in most pharmacies, I'm in the UK and they sell them in boots, 10 for £5.50. It's the only thing I've found to help during the day. Though night time my minds free to worry about what's going on with my body and nothing seems to help those days! But your not alone and I'm sure all of us can sympathise, just wish doctors could wave a magic wand and fix all of our digestive systems!


----------



## Heidi Davidson-Purvis

Hello Im new to this forum. Ive been looking for some people experienceing the same symptoms as I am. For the last 5 months I have had intense chest pressure in the middle of my chest and the middle of my back. I've had every heart and lung test imaginable. All clear. So now they think GERD? I dont feel any acid or burning so at first I didnt think it was worth taking the meds. Now Im despereate and started the Ranitidine (because Im breastfeeding and its safest). The doc said GERD can have varying symptoms. If this doesnt work she said it could be imflammation of esophogus and that Advil will work. Im so sick of this feeling. Ive been to ER so many times that they keep telling me my heart is fine. Im so confused and lost. Noone around me understands what it feels like. I dont have any other symptoms except chest pressure....so strange.


----------



## marcela

Hello,

I also have been suffering from chronic nausea, dizziness, chronic constipation and other GI symptoms (bloating, belching, etc.) for about 8 years. However, the last 5 years my nausea and constipation got extremely bad. As many of you, I was completely desperate and hopeless. Through out the years, all doctors "diagnosed" me with IBS, GERD or functional dyspepsia. They basically didn't really know what was happening to me. I took about 30 different medicines through out the years but they either didn't help or stopped working after a while. I tried Traditional Chinese medicine and homeopathy without relief. I also got many tests done such as Endoscopy, CT scan, gastric emptying, and many many others. I was tested and treated for SIBO and H. Pylori but I was still feeling sick. When I realized regular doctors were not going to help me I started researching on my own. I began reading about FODMAPS (there is a really good book from Patsy Catsos if you are interested) and although following this diet helped me a little I was still feeling sick. I then came up with another very interesting book and approach from Dr. Robillard, which is pretty much a type of low-carb diet. It did helped me but I was still having some problems so I decided to visit a functional doctor. He tested me and found out I have yeast overgrowth so he gave me anti fungal medication, supplements and I began following a strict anti candida diet. This anti candida diet is another type of low-carb diet and it's pretty restrictive right now (I can't have caffeine, alcohol, any type of grain, sugar, fruit or starchy vegetables) but as I get better I will be able to add some things back. Now, I am not going to say that the yeast overgrowth was the cause of everything and then I was magically cured, but with this diet and supplements, I have been able to go to the bathroom almost every day again without the use of an enema -I was unable to do this for more than a year- and I suffer from reflux, nausea and dizziness now only occasionally (it usually happens when I drink coffee or tea for several days or when I start being somewhat careless with my diet ). I think it's important to say that I used to be a pretty healthy eater before. I would eat lots of fruits, some veggies, lean proteins and a lot of oatmeal and brown rice, but I guess eating healthy means different things for each body. To be honest, it has been hard to change my diet this way specially at the beginning, but after 6 months of following this diet and taking supplements, I feel optimistic that I will be be able to be "normal" one day. Just a reminder, I am not a doctor or anything close to that. I am just someone that has been suffering for so long just as you, so I am not prescribing anything or diagnosing any of you. It is important that you go to a doctor so you can be certain that what you have is actually GERD and IBS and not something else.

In case you are interested, the supplements I am taking now include: magnesium (in high dose), a combination of licorice, marshmallow root and aloe vera, a combination of Zinc and L-Carnosine, Glutamine, Fish Oil, Pro Biotics and multi enzymes before every meal.

Please let me know if you have any questions and I will try to answer as soon as possible. I really understand what you are all going through and I hope that my story will be able to help you. Hang in there and try to stay positive. I know it's hard when you are feeling so sick every day, but as long as you keep trying new things to feel better, you will eventually find relief 

Lucia


----------

